# Wanted! Pics of Your Clipped/Shaved/Trimmed Goats.



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love to see any pics you all have of your goats before they were clipped and after clipping (right after, and about 2 weeks after clipping).
I would like to see any color differences, and how close the clip looks on the goat.
Can you include the blade size you use; and how long, after cipping, the pic was taken?
Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Before and after shaving. blade size: 10




Before and after shaving. blade size: 10


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

A before pic 
[attachment=0:29iuvdf4]goats 071.JPG[/attachment:29iuvdf4]

Here is an after pic (about a week and a half later)









Ok sorry it was being stupid with the pics.... And I think my blades are a size 10 also.... :scratch:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm not sure about blade size, but we took the picture right after I clipped him.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Anyone have any before and after pics of their chamoise goats?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Great thread. I love seeing the before and after pics too. I never shave my goats because in my part of the country it is either too cool or the bugs are too horrendous. 

Love the twin chamoisee kids......LoneStarChic.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I know! So do I! I love their rich brown colors!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is my FAVORITE color!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a pic of our chamiosee buck. The furry picture was taken a few months after clipping though. We used a 10 blade.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

It's amasing what comes out after you shave down an animale be it goat or dog,, being a mobile dog groomer I sometimes get a chuckle when the owners see their dogs afterwards,, they will ask,, where did the spots come from on their legs?? :shocked: ,, because the hair covered it before.. ha...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Riley, your photos just how different they can look conformationally! Your buck is SO level, but the big ole hair on their rumps always tend to make bucks look steep out the back end. Why I always wanna see clipped photos of bucks... Lol.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, wow! I see that too in the rumps!
Now, I can't wait to shave down my Alpines to see how steep their rumps really are.
I noticed, Riley, your buck's chamoise color is less noticeable in his clipped pic than when he's shaggy...I wonder what my chamoise Alpines will look like after clipping...


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

bump


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I will post some next month when I clip all 6 of my girls!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice! Can't wait!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you all, it's great to see the before and after shots!

I'm considering showing my buck, if I can. He has a forelock that I love. Do they need to be shaved a standard way for the show ring?


----------

